# Problema ao carregar módulos na inicialização.

## stilldre

passei um tempo sem utilizar o Gentoo e quando voltei, bam! tudo novo, então, desculpem minha ignorância mas, para onde foi o arquivo /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6  ?? tem alguns módulos que eu gostaria que estivessem ligados já na inicialização. o problema é ao tentar instalar o pacote linux-uvc que não é compilado, embora as opções para V4L e tudo mais estejam habilitadas no kernel (como módulos, daí o problema para carregá-los) o pacote persiste em não ser instalado... agradeço desde já...

----------

## baldeante

 *stilldre wrote:*   

> passei um tempo sem utilizar o Gentoo e quando voltei, bam! tudo novo, então, desculpem minha ignorância mas, para onde foi o arquivo /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6  ?? tem alguns módulos que eu gostaria que estivessem ligados já na inicialização. o problema é ao tentar instalar o pacote linux-uvc que não é compilado, embora as opções para V4L e tudo mais estejam habilitadas no kernel (como módulos, daí o problema para carregá-los) o pacote persiste em não ser instalado... agradeço desde já...

 

Boas,

Tenho o meu gentoo actualizado e o /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 esta onde indicas  ... acho que sempre la esteve ....

De certeza que o teu não foi apagado acidentalmente ???

----------

## noisebleed

Olá stilldre.

Qual é a versão do baselayout? O novo baselayout 2.0 (ainda marcado como instável em sistemas x86) muda a localização de certos ficheiros entre os quais o etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

----------

## stilldre

não tenho certeza mas creio que estou usando o baselayout-2, qual procedimento devo tomar para verificar a versão que estou usando?

----------

## noisebleed

Corre o seguinte comando:

```
# emerge -pv sys-apps/baselayout
```

Ou se tiveres o eix:

```
# eix sys-apps/baselayout
```

----------

